# Return of the Jedi



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope you don't mind Clare but I just had to post and say how wonderful it was to see Obi getting back to his usual, happy, bouncy, playful self after his awful illness.
I know Obi has been 'ok' for a couple months now but today when we went for a stroll with dogs and kids, he was positively bouncing. Poor Obi has been lacking in his bounce since his brush with serious illness, understandibly so but fingers crossed on todays performance, he is actually getting back to his old self. Lots of playing with Weller, running around for no obvious reason and chasing the kids and any ball he could find. It was lovely to see, so well done Clare, you and your vets have done Obi proud.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely post  Merry Christmas Obi & Weller .. be good boys for your lovely owners this Xmas xxx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

so nice to hear, everything is fine. It was such a scary time. Lovely to know, you can enjoy Christmas xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

So pleased to hear that Obi's got his bounce back


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Lovely post  Merry Christmas Obi & Weller .. be good boys for your lovely owners this Xmas xxx


Jojo - you often say what I think but you put it into words much better. Two lovely dogs as a result of two lovely,caring owners..


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How lovely to hear! Well done Obi and Clare. Hope you have a great Christmas . xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is so wonderful!!! hugs to the little Jedi Knight!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Karen x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah thanks Karen and everyone, only just got online after a busy afternoon! Yes, I was so pleased to see him play with Weller like that . As you quite rightly say he seems to be getting his bounce back! It was sooooo good to see. 

I reduced his steroids down again three days ago and what a difference! I am allowed to reduce them by half a tablet every four weeks. Back in Sep he was on 20mg a day and now he's on 7.5mg. I've not really seen a big change in him until this latest dosage drop. At the beginning I was told the steroids would make him depressed and aggressive and I never saw any agression but noted he was calmer, more subdued. I wouldn't call it depressed but not acting like a puppy, more like a much older dog. 

I can't wait to get my bouncy puppy back again!!!  I feel like we have missed a big chunk of his puppyhood  but he is here and that's all that matters. I'm praying like mad that the next 3 months go as well and he will be medication-free. Fingers crossed and a great way for us to start our Christmas.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's great news Clare, I'm sure Obi will make up for that "lost" chunk of puppyhood


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yey! So pleased for you Claire 

Lovely post Karen

Turi x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

A bouncy Obi - that's the best news. Have a great Christmas everyone and hopefully will see lots of you at the MK meet in January 

Happy Christmas from Flo and Remy


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awwwww a nice way to end this year with Obi doing well and getting back to his bouncy self


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Obi is very lucky to have you as his mum Clare. His recovery is all down to you. Hope 2012 is a really good year for you both.
PS Lovely Xmas pic of your girls Mandy.
xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

embee said:


> A bouncy Obi - that's the best news. Have a great Christmas everyone and hopefully will see lots of you at the MK meet in January
> 
> Happy Christmas from Flo and Remy


Wow - Remy has grown so much 

They both look beautiful 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Threads like this remind me why I joined this forum .. and I feel so lucky to have made so many very special virtual friends this year  wishing you all a fabulous Christmas and and cockapoo crazy new year ... love and hugs JoJo and her adorable Cockapoos xxx

I just told the kids its Christmas Eve Eve ... they just looked at me as if to say, mum we are the kids not you .. ok better get the gang ready for the day ... then some serious baking needed .. feeling festive ... lucky old festive hubby would say   

Merry Christmas my lovely friends and your gorgeous Cockapoos xxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> Wow - Remy has grown so much
> 
> They both look beautiful
> 
> Turi x


Yes fabulous Christmassy picture of the girls Mandy. Happy Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

What a gorgeous puppy and I just love his name. So glad to hear that he is feeling better and coming back to his normal.


----------

